# Ears?!?



## SpringCreekRanch (Aug 19, 2013)

My BOER GOAT has folded over ears?!?! Is that normal???!? And if I breed her is she going to have offspring with folded ears?!?? Last thing, are they ever going to unfold?!?!? 
PLEASE HELP!!!!! ASAP!


----------



## SpringCreekRanch (Aug 19, 2013)

This is her!!! The one with folded ears


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, there are some Boers that has folded tips on their ears. Some breeder would 'pop' it (force it open) within a few hours of birth and tape the ears. It sometimes leave scars where it was folded. At this point, it is not going to unfold. Her offspring may or may not get folded ears. She can still be shown and it is acceptable.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep...here is my wether...Booker


----------



## SpringCreekRanch (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you for all your help ALL of you and one orher question how much do boer goats go for?? Girls_______$. Boys________$.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is very area specific and also the quality of the animal and breeding...too broad spectrum to answer. I would look and see how much they are going for in your area, and start from there.


----------



## SpringCreekRanch (Aug 19, 2013)

!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

check your locale craigslist


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ears like that are OK and acceptable, as mentioned, if you want to correct them at birth, you can do so. 


As to the price.

Are they registered?
FB
PB 
Commercial no papers?
Have faults, bad teats ect

It is best to check your area for prices. CL as mentioned, may be a good start. Or websites of breeders in your area.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

SpringCreekRanch said:


> My BOER GOAT has folded over ears?!?! Is that normal???!? And if I breed her is she going to have offspring with folded ears?!?? Last thing, are they ever going to unfold?!?!?
> PLEASE HELP!!!!! ASAP!


As I understand it, if it is just the tips that are folded it is no big deal. If they are folded vertically, however, it is a big deal. Some will unfold, and some won't. Personally, I don't worry about the tips being folded.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I dont own boars but have seen lots with the folded ears. Is there an explanation as to why they folds happen? Like a recessive gene or does it trace back to a certain boar blood line? And why does it happen?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You know, I really don't know the answer to that question! ^ I think I looked it up at one point, after I panicked when I saw it on one of our kids for the first time... but can't remember what I found if anything! 

We have had triplet's born where 1 or 2 will have it, and the other(s) won't... It's strange. I do think it is in the genes though as I see mother/daughters with folded ears a lot. None of our adult goats have it, yet we got a couple kids with it this year, so maybe it is coming from our buck!?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hit and miss at times. It may be due to the way they are sitting in the womb, but then again, not sure either.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hit & miss here too.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

One of my boers has curly ears. The tips were not attached so I just taped his ears and now it is at least not curly anymore.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, never seen actually curled ears before! Now he's just got that '60s flip going on!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL ya he does! hehe


----------

